# Gildan DryBlend



## Swisha (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey,

I am looking to use the Gildan Dryblend tees for a clothing line but the issue is the tag. It is already screen printed on there. Is there a way to get this off? I imagine if there is, it would be messy or a long process. 

Do I have any other options? Possible another dryblend tee with removable labeling

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

Jerzees dri power


----------



## martin43 (May 15, 2017)

How have the Jerzee Dri-power shirts worked for you? I'm looking at them because they are 50/50 and are supposed to have a softer hand. Also they are somewhat fitted and thought that it might be a little higher end shirt compared to the scratchy feel of the Gildans. Normally I wouldn't say that a Jerzee is a "better" shirt....


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

I find them softer than Gildan. A good shirt.


----------



## decipherdev (Aug 13, 2017)

There is no way to get it out, i have previously put a vinyl or heat press on top of them to cover them up, that's all i can think of really. 

Plan ahead and chose a tearaway garment next time i guess.


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

What do you think of a small design that you can print over the tag?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

We've used plastisol transfers before. black background to make sure there is no see-through and a different color the the label logo/text.


----------

